
Looking at Chess Futures? Bet on This Norwegian Chess Prodigy - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/arts/31mccl.html?_r=1&ref=arts&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin
======
jdstrickler
_Their fervent sibling rivalry is the rare blot on a home life that seems
almost idyllic._

This "blot" is probably a major source of his success. Competing with siblings
(as with anyone else) fuels personal growth; sibling rivalry is a double win
because it allows children to probe out "fair" ways of competition as well* .
People too often confuse sibling rivalry with sibling acrimony.

* Children have to probe out a lot of unspoken rules for themselves ("Mommy, I have to poop!" "Sweetie, you say 'I have to use the restroom.'"). Learning these rules in your house with people you love means the lessons are less traumatic than having to learn them at 20 in the real world where the consequences are more serious.

